# Everything Christmas



## debodun

Share stories, pictures and anything Christmas related.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun

I'm glad I'm not paying THAT electric bill!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly

London Christmas lights..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

San Antonio, Texas  Riverwalk


----------



## PamfromTx

San Antonio, Tx.    San Fernando Cathedral


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Are either #6 or #9 pix of where you live?


----------



## PamfromTx

Downtown San Antonio, Tx.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Are either #6 or #9 pix of where you live?


No neither 6 or 9 are here, they're just random photos from the Tinternet... number 9 is definitely the USA ..


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/99149629289244741/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

JustBonee said:


>


Love this house!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Can you tell?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/3237030974535317/


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Llynn




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pepper

I am gifting my DIL with my mother's diamond neckace.  I hope she enjoys it.  It was made from my mother's third wedding ring to my dad.  When they first married, it was a plain skinny gold band; when they had more money, a pink gold with precious stones that I wore at my wedding; then the diamond, which was made into a necklace when the stone fell out, and a platinum one took it's place.  

I will also be composing a note to tell DIL how much I love her and trust her.  We have issues--we have known each other 14 years and we don't know each other any better than when we met.  Maybe we never will.........


----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pepper

My favorite Carol---even the pagans are enthralled.


----------



## debodun

The Boston Pops playing Leroy Anderson's "Sleigh Ride"


----------



## Wren




----------



## Been There

There was a time in my life that the holidays really bothered me. Losing your parents at 9 years old does present its challenges, especially around the holidays. Friends and keeping busy got me through those days. These days, I enjoy the season.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/509751251584782604/


----------



## hollydolly

Every year the local  Rotary club dress up this Dray and Shire horses with bells and snow ( they can't let the reindeer come yet because they're resting before their long flight from Lapland) .. and lovely elves..  and the week before Christmas they come around our streets carrying Santa Claus  waving hello to the children who are watching from their windows.. and so they know Santa will be coming to see them soon with  their gifts..


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## hollydolly

Christmas at our Local Garden centre this year...


----------



## hollydolly

This is the Video I took of  the Christmas Village Set  this year  at our Local Garden Centre..


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Northernteacher

debodun said:


> I'm glad I'm not paying THAT electric bill!
> 
> View attachment 252189


Oh Wow!! That is some serious commitment to bringing Christmas cheer to the neighbourhood!


----------



## Northernteacher

PamfromTx said:


> Love this house!


So beautiful, ya!


----------



## Northernteacher

Llynn said:


> View attachment 252263


Awww! Corgi Sled!


----------



## Northernteacher

RadishRose said:


>


So lovely!!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Sassycakes

Trying to get ready for the Holidays.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## horseless carriage

You might think that this is a decorated Christmas tree. In our 
house it has another name: It's called the cat's climbing frame.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Llynn




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## ronaldj

*Christmas is coming.*



Here’s my list of things to do,

Be nice to little sister,

Ask polite, say please, and thank you too.

Clean my room, pickup toys,

I might even sweep the floor.

No, I was not born in a barn,

Yes, I will shut the door

Bake a cake for neighbor,

Lend a hand in trimming the tree.

Help dad put up the lights

For everyone to see.

Yes, my list is kind of long,

And will be lots of work,

Then I think about it all,

And say with a smirk.

Thought my list is so long,

With so much to get done.

I think I will save Santa a trip

Being naughty is much more fun.

Ronald J. Curell


----------



## Wren




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## officerripley




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Christmas in London


----------



## hollydolly

St Pancras International Station London


----------



## hollydolly

OMG..isn't it just Glorious ?


----------



## hollydolly

Ugly Paris transformed at Christmas


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Accompany me on a Glorious Christmas walk around London and the Christmas stores.. this week...November 2022


----------



## officerripley




----------



## ohioboy

The trick of old Saint Nick

Say, what's this Santa story year to year,
And toys for all the girls and boys?
You'd better not pout or cry a tear
Or sad might be your Christmas joys.

Eight nosed Reindeer and a sleigh
Why you think someone could click a pic?
Yet no one alive can ever say
They sure pulled the beard of old Saint Nick.

Now I again, this time of year,
Have never heard these December Elves!
They grant your wish then disappear,
Then to legend stock up Santa's shelves?

And there's no old man that's red and round
That can chisel down a chimney shaft.
His feet could never touch the ground.
Such folklore myths are dark age daft.

Hmm, I can't believe this North Pole tale
With Santa streaming through the air.
But on Christmas day, if Santa isn't ---
The baby Jesus is always there!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Gary O'

Every few days I get a new scene across my opening page
Some I rather enjoy

Today's is Freudenberg Germany

Reminds me of Whoville


----------



## fancicoffee13

Pinky said:


> View attachment 252186


Pinky!  This is absolutely georgeous!!!!! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## fancicoffee13

hollydolly said:


>


HollyDolly! That is just beautiful!  And you caught Santa in there, too.  Love it!


----------



## fancicoffee13

RadishRose said:


>


So precious!  Lovely, and says a lot!


----------



## fancicoffee13

officerripley said:


> View attachment 252740


OMG!  Gives me the shivers, but so gorgeous!!!


----------



## officerripley

fancicoffee13 said:


> OMG!  Gives me the shivers, but so gorgeous!!!


Thanks, I have that pic as wallpaper on my phone every year; I just love it too.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## hollydolly

HARRODS LONDON CHRISTMAS 2022 LIGHTS WALK 4K INSIDE STORE TOUR ​
A tour 5 days ago..


----------



## hollydolly

Paris France Christmas window  shopping 2022


----------



## hollydolly

Carnaby street London.. 6 days ago...


----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ceege

Jose Feliciano feat. FaWiJo - Feliz Navidad (Official Video 2016)





 via @YouTube


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


If my poor husband tried this... he'd be in bad shape.   lol  That back would never be the same.


----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Remy

OMG found this cutie at the thrift store yesterday. Vintage deer. 3 dollars minus two 10% discounts.


----------



## officerripley

Remy said:


> OMG found this cutie at the thrift store yesterday. Vintage deer. 3 dollars minus two 10% discounts.
> View attachment 253138


So so cute, I love it! Here's the little cutie I got at a yard sale for $1.00 years ago. I keep it on the front porch near the front door and I love that the antlers and both sets of legs come off so it's easy to store:


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

Christmas Ambience with Music


----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 253182


Pam, is that your tree? It's beautiful!


----------



## Lewkat

Christmas tree outside St. Patrick's Cathedral, NYC.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

officerripley said:


> Pam, is that your tree? It's beautifu



No, it is not.


----------



## hearlady

RadishRose said:


>


Is that Gary?


----------



## RadishRose

hearlady said:


> Is that Gary?


Gary is a better dancer I think.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Remy

@officerripley That deer is adorable! I would have grabbed that in a second.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Michael Z

Me. Will be opening tonight with the Christmas Carol Musical.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> No, it is not.


I was exhausted after decorating it yesterday.  Went to sleep at 7-ish.  Will post later.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> View attachment 253314


Careful Deb..someone will complain your being nasty to ghosts...


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose

Michael Z said:


> Me. Will be opening tonight with the Christmas Carol Musical.
> View attachment 253297


Are you playing Santa in the musical? You look wonderful!


----------



## PamfromTx

Our Christmas tree.  12/01/2022


----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> Our Christmas tree.  12/01/2022
> View attachment 253362


Wow, Pam, it's so beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Michael Z

RadishRose said:


> Are you playing Santa in the musical? You look wonderful!


Thanks! I play the Ghost of Christmas Present, but I do look a lot like Santa. No red suit, but a giant robe, holly garland, and scepter.  The play went well tonight for an opening night! My scene went well. Three more performances.


----------



## debodun

A Sherlock Holmes Christmas


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

officerripley said:


> Wow, Pam, it's so beautiful! Thanks for posting!


You are welcome.  It has a weird yellowish color.  Been trying to correct the settings.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose

Michael Z said:


> Thanks! I play the Ghost of Christmas Present, but I do look a lot like Santa. No red suit, but a giant robe, holly garland, and scepter.  The play went well tonight for an opening night! My scene went well. Three more performances.


That's great. Good luck for the next 3.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now




----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> You are welcome.  It has a weird yellowish color.  Been trying to correct the settings.


It looks great to me!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## officerripley




----------



## kburra

To all you wonderful people on this Fourm, thanks for your contributions and friendliness, from* A land down under!*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


>


I haven't seen tinsel like that in ages.  We used it on our trees when I was a child.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I haven't seen tinsel like that in ages.  We used it on our trees when I was a child.


yes I remember it on Christmas trees in shop displays..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

Christmas Ship on Oregon Coast


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

Right Now said:


> View attachment 253528


This is soooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Llynn

Sorry I duplicated a photo already posted.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Llynn

*USS Colorado (BB-45)* was a battleship of the United States Navy that was in service from 1923 to 1947. I've looked at a lot of these old ship's holiday menus and nearly all included cigars and cigarettes.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Bella




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy

My brother pointing and my oldest son in 1957.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> My brother pointing and my oldest son in 1957.
> View attachment 253778


that's a fab photo Pappy.... bet it doesn't seem very long ago either...


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> that's a fab photo Pappy.... bet it doesn't seem very long ago either...


Like yesterday holly. He is now 65, retired and living in Lakewood WA. Retired Army and mail carrier.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Like yesterday holly. He is now 65, retired and living in Lakewood WA. Retired Army and mail carrier.


pretty much the same age as me.. and like him no doubt.. I feel like  being an infant was hundreds of years ago...


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pepper

I'm ready to celebrate the holidays.  I'm tired of being grumpy.


----------



## debodun

Pepper said:


> I'm ready to celebrate the holidays.  I'm tired of being grumpy.


----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Georgiagranny

Anybody here remember_ Ideals_ magazines? My grandmother used to subscribe to them for my older brother and me, and we waited with much anticipation for them, especially the Christmas editions with the fun and funny and beautiful illustrations and stories and poems. I loved the ones with the Santa and elves illustrations.


----------



## officerripley

Georgiagranny said:


> Anybody here remember_ Ideals_ magazines? My grandmother used to subscribe to them for my older brother and me, and we waited with much anticipation for them, especially the Christmas editions with the fun and funny and beautiful illustrations and stories and poems. I loved the ones with the Santa and elves illustrations.


Wow, I sure do; I loved _Ideals_! I was living in a rundown, depressing suburb and looking at the beautiful pictures gave me something to daydream about.


----------



## debodun

Georgiagranny said:


> Anybody here remember_ Ideals_ magazines?


Remember? I HAVE a few. 



Here are some graphics from holiday editions.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Georgiagranny

Thanks @debodun! Brings back memories...


----------



## debodun

This vintage decoration probably dates from the early 1960s. It was probably ordered from Miles Kimball. I remember it as a kid and I'm 70 now. The snowmen's noses used to blink at random intervals, but I think it was controlled by a special bulb that burnt out a long time ago. I spent one autumn about 15 years ago going around electronics stores in Albany looking for a replacement, but was never able to find one. The clerks would exclaim something to the effect, "That's and old bulb, probably made in Japan in the 1950s. Not much chance you're going to find the exact one now." I replaced it with a plain bulb that fit the socket. Now the noses just stay steadily lit.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> London Christmas lights..


That looks like a painting! Beautiful!


----------



## palides2021

officerripley said:


> View attachment 253881


That looks like the paint-by-number I am painting, but it's a better photo. Is there a way I can copy this? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## officerripley

palides2021 said:


> That looks like the paint-by-number I am painting, but it's a better photo. Is there a way I can copy this? I would really appreciate it!


The way I copy pics here on SF: I right-click on the pic, and you should get a drop down menu, then choose "Save Image As". I'm on a Windows PC; might be different for Mac's or tablets.


----------



## hollydolly

These are the Tractors here which have been dressed for Christmas...


----------



## palides2021

officerripley said:


> The way I copy pics here on SF: I right-click on the pic, and you should get a drop down menu, then choose "Save Image As". I'm on a Windows PC; might be different for Mac's or tablets.


Thanks so much!


----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


> These are the Tractors here which have been dressed for Christmas...


They have something similar in a town about 5 hours away, Eureka, the Truckers Christmas Parade:


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


> They have something similar in a town about 5 hours away, Eureka, the Truckers Christmas Parade:
> 
> View attachment 253912
> 
> View attachment 253913
> 
> View attachment 253915


fabulous... we don't have anything as spectacular as that, the closest we come to it is having the Coke truck ...


----------



## RadishRose

Denver CO


----------



## RadishRose

Paris Christmas Market


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


> fabulous... we don't have anything as spectacular as that, the closest we come to it is having the Coke truck ...


I love it! I love the Coke Santa too!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila




----------



## Ruthanne

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 253562


That's for darn sure!  LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

This is my tree without turning the lights on on it.   I know it looks like it's falling over but only the angel tree topper is to an angle....lol.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## debodun

I made this stained glass looking artwork a few years ago. The black is just regular black construction paper and the colored areas are tissue paper colored with magic markers.


----------



## debodun

*FIND THE CAT

*


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Trila




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne

My tree with the lights on:


----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose

Fashion Santa


----------



## Pappy

Minnie and her pals..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## IKE




----------



## jujube

There were actually FOUR Wise Men.  The fourth one, Cheepodik, was sent home for bringing fruitcake.


----------



## hollydolly

1) Q: What do you call a kid who doesn't believe in Santa?
A: A rebel without a Claus.

-------
3) Q: Why is Christmas just like your job?
A: You do all the work and the fat guy with the suit gets the credit.

-----

Q: What do priests and Christmas trees have in common?
A: Their balls are ornamental.


----------



## officerripley

…[T]he [winter] holidays…[are], as my friend Connie says, “an annual festival put on by women for the enjoyment of men and children.”
~~from _Yeah, No. Not Happening: How I Found Happiness Swearing Off Self-Improvement and Saying F*ck It All—and How You Can Too_ by Karen Karbo


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## katlupe




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly

Christmas lunch  at the pub...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Love this; made me feel all cozy and warm.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

officerripley said:


> View attachment 254259


Santa's made the trip like 1000 times. You'd think he'd know the route by now.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Bella said:


>


That dress looks kinda scratchy.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

IN Costco this morning..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

A crudité Christmas tree I made 2 years ago for the church fellowship meal.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Frank Smith

My cousin's Sassycakes decoration


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Llynn

Mt. Rainier WA.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat

A painting of London at Christmas, I  came across.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## JaniceM

Does seeing Valentine's Day and Easter candy in the store count?


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella

A little girl and her Saint Bernard, 1910.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pepper

Why are you up so early @PamfromTx?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pepper said:


> Why are you up so early @PamfromTx?


I only require 5 or so hours of sleep and I'm always wide awake when I wake up.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## MickaC

*Santa……I have been very GOOD this year.*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## officerripley

Marie5656 said:


>


That's one of my favorite songs too; I love Redbone!


----------



## officerripley

After looking at these, now I'm hungry and now you all can be hungry too   :


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Bella




----------



## officerripley

Bella said:


>


Cool old ad; I love it!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## debodun




----------



## Trila




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hearlady

Who's family?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

hearlady said:


> Who's family?


They're not yours???


----------



## hearlady

RadishRose said:


> They're not yours???


They're cute anyway!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## oldman

I have been diagnosed with having seasonal depression, so I really don't care for these holidays. I just want to see them come and go.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat

Rockefeller Center, NYC.


----------



## debodun

Years ago I wrote a limerick explaining why Ebenezer Scrooge was so mean to his clerk.

There was a miser named Ebenezer
Had a lass but couldn't keep her.
She had an itch
He couldn't scratch it,
So she took it to Bob Cratchit.


----------



## debodun




----------



## MickaC

*Those reindeer took a funny time of the year to go on strike……
DUMB Reindeer.*


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Lewkat

High in the sky in NYC.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

Minnie is getting ready for the holidays:


----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 254778


Oh, gimmee dem dawgs!


----------



## Bella

Little boy with a Christmas tree, 1900.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Minnie is getting ready for the holidays:
> 
> View attachment 254787


Minnie is the image of total CUTENESS.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

There - I'm done decorating.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

Although I am not a proponent of giving live animals as Christmas gifts, I thought these were cute.


----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


>


The kitty!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


>


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RubyK

1955 Rockerfellar Plaza NYC



[


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RadishRose

RubyK said:


>


The lady on the left... is that a stingray or a kite on her head?


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

@Radish Rose ~

It's just a silly hat, I think.


----------



## RubyK

Turkeys pulling Santa in 1909


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Llynn




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 255028


I took a pix like this of a cat we had years ago! LOL


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> View attachment 255003



Santa *Paws*! Lotsa paws!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat

Tree in my town, this year.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


>



Love those colors!


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 255108


MAJOR CUTENESS OVERLOAD.


----------



## Right Now

A recent painting done by an artist girlfriend of mine!


----------



## MickaC

*Very important mail….” Letter to Santa. “*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

You'd think selling Shiny-Brite ornaments would be a given, but it was a tough sell for me. I finally had to let about 10 boxes of them go for $5 - it was the only offer I received. They are probably around 70 years old since they were on the tree as early as I can remember. Some of the vintage ornaments I saved:


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

​


----------



## debodun

My collection of Santas:


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

More Santas:


----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun

Snowman I have:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose

Fashion Santa


----------



## Capt Lightning

The village tree.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


> ​


These are really cool, Rose; where'd you find them and do you know who the artist is?


----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Time To Come Home


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley

A story from a newsletter I get (I heard about it from somebody here on SF, forget who, sorry, lol):








Humankind(ness)​












 


Today, we're sharing a story from reader *Bob P.* in *Georgetown, Texas*.

"While shopping at Dollar Tree recently I overheard another customer's conversation with a cashier. Every year he saves up his loose tip change as a server at Cotton Patch Cafe. As Christmas nears he collects it all in then goes to Dollar Tree and buys as many small stuffed toys as his savings will allow. This year he bought about $300 worth of stuffed toys. The restaurant he works at donates an empty refrigerated cooler to keep the toys in at the restaurant. As families come in and eat at his assigned tables he surprises the children with a 'cold' stuffed toy and tells them it came directly from the North Pole and Santa Claus. The joyful faces and excited reaction of the kids and even the parents are priceless."

*What act(s) of kindness did you experience this week? Tell us here.

(c) 1400.com*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 255253


I love, love these ornaments, @Pink Biz


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> More Santas:
> 
> View attachment 255177View attachment 255178View attachment 255179View attachment 255180View attachment 255181


Are you selling the vintage decorations?  Lovely things.


----------



## PamfromTx

Bella said:


>


OMG!!!  Adorable!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MickaC




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley

(The kitty's riding while the doggie's running!     )


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Trila




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Trila

officerripley said:


>


----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 255098


I was going to post this one....you beat me to it!


----------



## Trila

*Toys from the year of our birth...*
HERE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne

Trila said:


> *Toys from the year of our birth...*
> HERE


Thanks for that link.  I had so many of those toys!  Brought back so many memories.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Bella

This card was produced by the Women’s Social and Political Union (WSPU) as part of their fundraising efforts in 1909. In it, they are wishing their supporters a Merry Christmas and looking forward to women gaining the vote in 1910.





The card was produced in the WSPU’s official colors of green, white, and violet which stood for Get Women the Vote.

It took several more years for women in Britain to obtain voting rights, with property owning women aged 30 and over winning the vote in 1918. Women didn’t obtain voting rights on the same terms as men until 1928.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara




----------



## katlupe




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Trila

Back in the 1970's or 80's. I bought a box of cards that I liked so much that I saved one....just to laugh at, each year!






 Inside, the card says "Meowy Kissmouse"


----------



## katlupe

For all the Senior Forum members living in a warm climate.


----------



## Capt Lightning

The evolution of Santa...


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Trila

katlupe said:


> View attachment 255542


You have brought back so many memories....I used to make those trees!!!!


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Although we no longer celebrate Christmas (my son and I are Muslims, as was my husband), I still enjoy seeing Christmas decorations. These were at the timeshare when I was there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

My Fireplace ..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> My Fireplace ..


Very beautiful!


----------



## charry




----------



## Lara




----------



## MickaC

*Ok……things are getting serious now.
Those reindeer still haven’t shown up……our legs are too short for this nonsense……
If any of you see those reindeer……tell them to report for work…..ASAP.*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hearlady

Wow!


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Farrah Nuff

*A favorite Christmas story** of mine. You may have heard it before but** it's worth re-visiting, I'd say. *


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/70437487012178/


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 255673


I'm glad I'm not paying that electric bill!


----------



## debodun

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 255768


My dad loved those holiday hard candies. He'd get a big bag of them at Christmas time. My mom and I didn't eat them. By St. Patrick's day they were a big wad of stuck together candy. That photo looks just like the ones he bought.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila

Question: What’s the absolute best Christmas present?

Answer: A broken drum — you can’t beat it!

Q: What's Santa Claus's favorite type of potato chip?

A: Crisp Pringles!

Q: What did one Christmas tree say to another?

A: Lighten up!

Q: What nationality is Santa Claus?

A: North Polish.

Q: What happened to the man who stole an Advent Calendar?

A: He got 25 days.

Q: What did the third wise man say after his friends had already presented gold and frankincense?

A: “But wait, there’s myrrh!”
Q: What’s colorful, spins around and has wheels?

A: A dreidel, I lied about the wheels.

Q: What are the best Christmas sweaters made from?

A: Fleece Navidad.

Q: What is a parent’s favorite Christmas carol?

A: Silent Night.

Q: What do you call a child who doesn’t believe in Santa?

A: Rebel without a Claus.

Q: Which hand should you light the menorah with?

A: Neither. It’s best to light it with a candle.

Q: How do you know when Santa’s around?

A: You can always sense his presents.

Q: What did one snowman say to the other snowman?

A: Do you smell carrots?

Q: Why does Santa hate going down the chimney?

A: Because he’s Claus-trophobic.

Q: Why are Christmas trees bad at sewing?

A: They have a habit of dropping their needles.





​​



​​​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

A Child's Christmas in Wales - Dylan Thomas' story is dramatized starring Denholm Elliott. It's almost an hour long, but I recommend it. I have it on VHS tape, but unfortunately, no longer have a working VCR.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Pinky

Polar Bears celebrating Xmas Day


----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## PamfromTx

Don't tell my hubby ... but I bought a little Christmas tree to add to the collection.        He says our home looks like a tree farm already.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have my stash in the trunk of my car.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Deb's stash.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Capt Lightning

​*Earth’s Axial Tilt is the Reason for the Season on Earth*​





The rest is just myth and legend........


----------



## Ruthanne

Capt Lightning said:


> ​*Earth’s Axial Tilt is the Reason for the Season on Earth*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest is just myth and legend........


But can't we have a good time or not ?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## charry

Where I used to live


----------



## Bella




----------



## Trila




----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> View attachment 255869
> Polar Bears celebrating Xmas Day


Not trying to be a killjoy, but this could never happen. Polar bears and penguins live in different hemispheres.


----------



## debodun

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 255922Deb's stash.


Yeah...that looks like my last garage sale!


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> Not trying to be a killjoy, but this could never happen. Polar bears and penguins live in different hemispheres.


Yes, I wondered when/if someone would point that out


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Yeah...that looks like my last garage sale!


I hope you received a pretty penny for them; those (vintage) decorations are expensive in our thrift shops.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx

Christmas Cranberry Pound Cake​
https://omgchocolatedesserts.com/christmas-cranberry-pound-cake/


----------



## PamfromTx

Christmas Cookie Bars

https://www.crazyforcrust.com/chris...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=xmascookiebars


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella

​







​



























​


----------



## Trila

Bella said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Trila




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

*Is Santa here yet ?*


----------



## debodun

PamfromTx said:


> I hope you received a pretty penny for them; those (vintage) decorations are expensive in our thrift shops.


Sadly, no. I had them at my garage sale for quite some time and nobody was interested until a local dealer stopped. I let 10 boxes of them go for $5. That was the best offer I received.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 256261


I am in love with this house!


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> View attachment 256307


What a precious child.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

_Rice Krispie Christmas Puddings

https://crumbscorkscrews.com/rice-k...ptbYizuay85xwa5P4gte4Tir7Jd_Ab1bx-fM4TXMxTJYE

_


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Bella




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## debodun

A southwestern style Santa


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Trila




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lara




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## debodun

Santa on a day off.


----------



## RadishRose

Central Park, NYC


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Don't you just love their calm look?    Hahaha...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes

My tree!


----------



## Bella




----------



## Lara




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

https://www.taste.com.au/entertaining/galleries/christmas-truffle-recipes/4wseiajg


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/715439090823303858/


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/138907969749954059/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley

Sassycakes said:


> My tree!
> View attachment 256555


It's beautiful!


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

This is the first verified commercial Christmas card.


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

RadishRose said:


>


There's a lot of balls on that tree...


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Hahaha, I wasn't quite expecting this!   Too funny!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

"Snow Globe à la Mode" with Tiny Gingerbread Houses​
https://www.theartofdoingstuff.com/snowglobe-a-la-mode/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## spectratg




----------



## Pinky




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


>


So cozy and wonderful!


----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Marie5656

*Sorry in advance LOL

*


----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> *Sorry in advance LOL
> 
> View attachment 256788*


I needed a chuckle tonight thanks


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/14355292553793331/


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Mizmo

*Cool Santa...*


----------



## Ceege




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila




----------



## debodun




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## MickaC




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MickaC

Paco Dennis said:


>


Easy Santa…..you don’t want to get too played out for your big nite.


----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## IKE

Cowboy Santa.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## DaveA

RadishRose said:


>


Love it. A scene I can identify with.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


>


Love it!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Bella




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 257440


Cool Pam!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Bella said:


>


Enjoy your postings!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Bella

PamfromTx said:


> *Enjoy your postings!*


Back at ya, Pamela!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## katlupe




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Right Now




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Every year at Christmas time this is how the lobby of the building my eye doctor is in is decorated. Love the poinsettas.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## katlupe

The Forgotten Dog's Christmas Poem

Twas the night before Christmas when all thru the house,
Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse.
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
In hopes that St. Nick soon would be there.
The children all nestled snug in their beds,
With no thought of the dog filling their head.
And mom in her kerchief and I in my cap,
Knew the dog was cold but didn’t care about that.
When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
Away to the window, I flew like a flash,
Figuring the dog was free of his chain and into the trash.
The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow,
Gave the luster of mid-day to objects below.
When what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But Santa Claus with his eyes full of tears.
He unchained the dog once so lively and quick,
Last year’s Christmas present now painfully sick.
More rapid than eagles he called the dog’s name,
And the dog ran to him despite all his pain.
Now Dasher, now Dancer, now Prancer and Vixen,
On Comet on Cupid on Donner and Blitzen.
To the top of the porch to the top of the wall,
Let’s find this dog a home where he will be loved by all.
I knew in an instant there would be no gifts this year,
For Santa had made one thing quite clear.
The gift of a dog is not just for the season,
We had gotten the dog for all the wrong reasons.
In our haste to think of the kids a gift,
There was one important thing we missed.
A dog should be family and cared for the same,
You don’t give a gift, then put it on a chain.
And I heard him explain as he rode out of site,
“You weren’t given a gift, you were given a life.”
—Arthur Unknown


----------



## debodun

I've posted some of these before, but I found some others from the 1970s. My Christmases through the years:


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Oh, to be young and thin again. I still have that wall card holder in the photo on the left.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## officerripley

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 257609


I want!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> The Forgotten Dog's Christmas Poem
> 
> Twas the night before Christmas when all thru the house,
> Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse.
> The stockings were hung by the chimney with care,
> In hopes that St. Nick soon would be there.
> The children all nestled snug in their beds,
> With no thought of the dog filling their head.
> And mom in her kerchief and I in my cap,
> Knew the dog was cold but didn’t care about that.
> When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
> I sprang from the bed to see what was the matter.
> Away to the window, I flew like a flash,
> Figuring the dog was free of his chain and into the trash.
> The moon on the breast of the new-fallen snow,
> Gave the luster of mid-day to objects below.
> When what to my wondering eyes should appear,
> But Santa Claus with his eyes full of tears.
> He unchained the dog once so lively and quick,
> Last year’s Christmas present now painfully sick.
> More rapid than eagles he called the dog’s name,
> And the dog ran to him despite all his pain.
> Now Dasher, now Dancer, now Prancer and Vixen,
> On Comet on Cupid on Donner and Blitzen.
> To the top of the porch to the top of the wall,
> Let’s find this dog a home where he will be loved by all.
> I knew in an instant there would be no gifts this year,
> For Santa had made one thing quite clear.
> The gift of a dog is not just for the season,
> We had gotten the dog for all the wrong reasons.
> In our haste to think of the kids a gift,
> There was one important thing we missed.
> A dog should be family and cared for the same,
> You don’t give a gift, then put it on a chain.
> And I heard him explain as he rode out of site,
> “You weren’t given a gift, you were given a life.”
> —Arthur Unknown
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 257628


Thank you for posting this, @katlupe !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

One of my numerous cat figurines.


----------



## debodun

I've been trying to sell this 12 inch tall figurine for years.


----------



## debodun

Vintage Avon bottle. I filled it with colored water.


----------



## debodun

A signed Fenton glass angel. Fenton is a collectible glass manufacturer, but I think it went OOB a few years ago.


----------



## debodun

Napkin rings I picked up at a church holiday bazaar a few years ago. There's more in the set.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Llynn




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/22377329390961558/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pappy

I’ll never forget when I got mine.


----------



## officerripley

Pappy said:


> I’ll never forget when I got mine.
> 
> View attachment 257714


Do you still have it?


----------



## Bella

katlupe said:


> *The Forgotten Dog's Christmas Poem*


----------



## katlupe




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz

debodun said:


> Vintage Avon bottle. I filled it with colored water.
> 
> View attachment 257657


I did the same thing!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy

officerripley said:


> Do you still have it?


No. Passed down to my brother. Probably parts of some metal object now. Spent hours playing with this station.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## MickaC




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## debodun

A vintage friction toy. Santa's arms bob up and down which makes the reindeer's head do likewise..


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Spun glass ornament that lights. Given to me a few years ago by a woman I used to deliver meals to. She has since passed.


----------



## debodun

Christmas mouse shaker set


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## fancicoffee13

officerripley said:


>


Love this!  Merry Christmas and stay warm and safe.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## fancicoffee13

Pinky said:


> View attachment 257836


I love the "Be kind whenever possible," saying.  It really is always possible.  Love the picture!  Merry Christmas


----------



## Pinky

fancicoffee13 said:


> I love the "Be kind whenever possible," saying.  It really is always possible.  Love the picture!  Merry Christmas


Thank you! It _is_ always possible 
The picture is supposed to be animated, but, it's not working.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Pinky said:


> Thank you! It _is_ always possible
> The picture is supposed to be animated, but, it's not working.


Oh well, that's ok.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fancicoffee13

RadishRose said:


>


OH MY!  Warmth and cozy right here!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## MickaC

Bella said:


>


I cried through all of it……sad tears turned into happy tears.
Thank you for this video post.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Ceege




----------



## debodun

In my family, we opened gifts on Christmas morning. When in college, I dated a man who was of German extraction. I was astounded to learn that his family opened their presents on Christmas eve (I had never heard of anyone doing that). I guess that's what the Germans do. I think it's in the Netherlands they have St. Nicholas Day even earlier in December. After my dad passed, my mom and I developed the custom of only opening a few each day between Christmas and New Year. It seemed to make the holiday last longer. Try to get a kid to do that...


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## jujube

Bella said:


>


Oh. My.  Now there's a Santa I could believe in.  R.I.P., Sean.....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Trila




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Brookswood

Here is an old radio show hosted by Orson Wells. 

The Plot to Overthrow Christmas






A group of the worst people in history meet in H**L to plot a way to destroy Christmas and finally rule over the world.   It's very entertaining and makes me want to listen more of the old radio dramas.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Trila




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Right Now




----------



## Pinky




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx

White Chocolate Oatmeal Cranberry Cookies​

https://kitchenfunwithmy3sons.com/o...bNoVd9RKrdD0ouDTPlrESBBKv4pKn2n77TrZUjshavF4M


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## squatting dog

1958 Marion Indiana.


----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> View attachment 258209


I'm traumatised for life!!! LOL


----------



## Trila




----------



## Pappy




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## DebraMae




----------



## Mizmo

Tree  Fairy


----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## IKE




----------



## IKE




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## IKE




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


>


That was cool. But poor Mog, I felt so sorry for him.


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *That was cool. But poor Mog, I felt so sorry for him.*


Me too!


----------



## Supernatural

I can't believe it's already Christmas Eve. The year flew by so quickly.

This would have been our 38th Christmas... Only two were spent away from home. One year, at Mother's request, we spent a difficult one at sibling's house.

The next one away, was a thorough bowl of fun, where we let our hair down. Doing cross-country skiing during the 3 days we had this luxurious room at a fancy hotel.

It was £100 less than the normal £165 a night and these prices were pre-1989. We felt like royalty. Room-service was included in the price as well as a super king-size bed 72x72. As we had 3 nights, we slept on the left side, first night, middle, second and in right side for last.

The only things not included was reservation for two at the rotating restaurant and the mini-bar was taken away. However, our butler, yes the one who provided Room-service and taking care of us, brought us wonderful wines.

It was a magical experience and we celebrated Christmas exchanges and Hogmanay on our return. It was the last major trip away for us, the following year, we had our first munchkin and Christmas took a whole new level of fun and craziness. Sadly, we've had those skis stolen from us during a move, must admit, I miss that sport. It gave us one great cardio and a barrel of laughs, falls and all.

Regardless, we've got most of what's required for the current holidays but we need to go out for supplies between Christmas and Hogmanay.

2022 was supposed to be an angelic one but it turned out to be our most trying.

At least we know that our missing family members, the dear ones and loved ones will be here in spirits.

Blessed be!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Pappy

Santa’s on his way in Florida:


----------



## officerripley

All above 5 from (c)boredpanda.com.


----------



## squatting dog

If snow was black instead of white, would you find that creepy?


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Mizmo

*H O L I D A Y   B R E K K I E*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## officerripley

debodun said:


> View attachment 258541View attachment 258542


The little red booties on the mice!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun

At out last family Christmas party in 2019, I had my cousins and I sit in the same order on a couch as in a photo taken at the 1964 party 55 years later. One of the cousins wasn't present for the early photo, so I had him take the newer photo. We are lined up left to right from youngest to oldest with the exception of my youngest cousin which I am holding on my lap in the 1964 photo. He couldn't sit on my lap now, so he's on the far right! The woman in the red vest and the man in the gray shirt are brother and sister as are the two end people.


----------



## officerripley




----------



## debodun

I only ever had one incident with a cat and a Christmas tree. I had acquired an ornamnet that tweeted like a bird. Of course, the cat thought it was real bird and went exploring for it. A 4 foot table-top tree is not match for a determined feline.


----------



## debodun

When is Christmas over for you?

1) when all the gifts are opened
2) midnight December 25th
3) New Year's day
4) Epiphany (Jan 6th)
5) it never ends
6) it never started
7) other (specify)


----------



## katlupe

Twas the night before Christmas and in the garage, There wasn't a trace of a Ford or a Dodge. The presents were wrapped and the lights were all lit, so I figured I'd mess with the old Chevy for a bit. I popped the latch and I lifted the hood, when a deep voice behind me said "Looks Pretty Good". Well as you can imagine, I turned pretty quick, And there, by the workbench, stood "Good old St. Nick" !!! 

We stood there a while, not too sure what to say, Then he said "don't suppose that you'd trade for my sleigh???", I said "no way, Santa" and started to grin, But if you got the time we could go for a spin!!! His round little mouth, all tied up like a bow, Turned into a smile as he said "Sure!!! Lets Go !!!" So as to not disturb all the neighbors retreat,,, We pushed my old Chevy quietly into the street,,, As I hit the key, the sound that erupted took him by surprise, But he liked it a lot, by the look in his eyes,,, With the four barrels wide open, and the headers a glow, We headed out to where all the old Chevys  go,,, 

And Santa's grin widened, approaching his ears, with every up shift, as I went through the gears... Then he yelled, "Can't remember when I've felt so Alive", so I backed off the gas an asked "you wanna drive???" Old Santa was stunned when I gave him the keys, I noticed as he past the front bumper he shook at the knees!!! He was in awe as he gave a look around, then he grasp the chain steering wheel stomped the pedal down, the tires shook the ground!!! He slid the shifter into second an again into third!!! I sat there just watching... That stroker sounds so good... Then I heard him exclaim as we blasted from sight,,, "MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL... 
      WHAT A GREAT NIGHT !!!"


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> When is Christmas over for you?
> 
> 1) when all the gifts are opened
> 2) midnight December 25th
> 3) New Year's day
> 4) Epiphany (Jan 6th)
> 5) it never ends
> 6) it never started
> 7) other (specify)


#4


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC




----------



## squatting dog

katlupe said:


> View attachment 258614
> 
> Twas the night before Christmas and in the garage, There wasn't a trace of a Ford or a Dodge. The presents were wrapped and the lights were all lit, so I figured I'd mess with the old Chevy for a bit. I popped the latch and I lifted the hood, when a deep voice behind me said "Looks Pretty Good". Well as you can imagine, I turned pretty quick, And there, by the workbench, stood "Good old St. Nick" !!!
> 
> We stood there a while, not too sure what to say, Then he said "don't suppose that you'd trade for my sleigh???", I said "no way, Santa" and started to grin, But if you got the time we could go for a spin!!! His round little mouth, all tied up like a bow, Turned into a smile as he said "Sure!!! Lets Go !!!" So as to not disturb all the neighbors retreat,,, We pushed my old Chevy quietly into the street,,, As I hit the key, the sound that erupted took him by surprise, But he liked it a lot, by the look in his eyes,,, With the four barrels wide open, and the headers a glow, We headed out to where all the old Chevys  go,,,
> 
> And Santa's grin widened, approaching his ears, with every up shift, as I went through the gears... Then he yelled, "Can't remember when I've felt so Alive", so I backed off the gas an asked "you wanna drive???" Old Santa was stunned when I gave him the keys, I noticed as he past the front bumper he shook at the knees!!! He was in awe as he gave a look around, then he grasp the chain steering wheel stomped the pedal down, the tires shook the ground!!! He slid the shifter into second an again into third!!! I sat there just watching... That stroker sounds so good... Then I heard him exclaim as we blasted from sight,,, "MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL...
> WHAT A GREAT NIGHT !!!"


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------

